
Winter Olympics was hit by cyber-attack - matteuan
https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2018/feb/11/winter-olympics-was-hit-by-cyber-attack-officials-confirm
======
nickysielicki
The only fact available here is that the internet went down at the Olympic
grounds for a period of time. Nothing in the article about any sort of data
leaks. _If_ there was a "cyber-attack", it was a simple denial of service, not
any sort of security breach, no scary videos being displayed on the
televisions, etc.

Now, what seems more reasonable to you:

* The people responsible for handling internet services at the Olympic games were not prepared for the amount of traffic around the opening ceremonies, thus service returned after the opening ceremony.

* This was actually a DDoS, a _deliberate attack_ by some nation-state seeking petty retribution, but they only wanted to do it during the opening ceremony.

Anyone who is not skeptical-by-default of anti-Russian stories in Western
media has completely jumped the shark. If I was running the Olympics, the sole
purpose of which is to display my country in a positive light, I'd certainly
be looking for any excuse to cover up my incompetence. Much easier to say
you're being "cyber-attacked" than it is to own up to the fact that you did a
bad job ensuring that the Olympic grounds would have stable internet.

~~~
CompuHacker
Having not read the article and based on your comment alone: Could there have
been a successful or in-progress content/data breach that was mitigated by
pulling the plug entirely?

------
hacker_9
Anonymous botnet hits the Winter Olympics website, so blame the Russians? What
a garbage article.

~~~
lupinglade
But most likely accurate.

------
Udik
Because of course, the best thing for Russia to do now is to mandate a state
cyberattack on the Winter Olympics website and _get caught_ in doing it. /s

------
moltar
Sure, state hires hackers that can break into Olympic systems, yet dumb enough
not to hide their tracks and be easily identified as Russian. Genius.

The anti-Russian narrative and propaganda is getting old.

------
greggarious
An olympics where North Korea peacefully attends and Russia attacks speaks
volumes about the leadership of both countries.

